# HKS Turbo Help????



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi people can anyone confirm the HKS 2530's turbos part numbers please!:squintdan


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

11004 - RN029


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

matty32 said:


> 11004 - RN029


cheers mate!!! i've just had the guy email the numbers to me they are 
YE 7006J 466089 1CS
11411 06U00 466089 1 
YD 7005J

Can anyone make out what they are please!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jsut order thro a trader, weather it us or someone else

lest you know what your getting i dont know those part numbers

the one i quoted you is the HKS one


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

matty32 said:


> jsut order thro a trader, weather it us or someone else
> 
> lest you know what your getting i dont know those part numbers
> 
> the one i quoted you is the HKS one


cheers for your help!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

happy to help if you want us to supply


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

That part number is for R32 Nismo turbos, not HKS.


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> That part number is for R32 Nismo turbos, not HKS.


Hi mate, the turbo housing which is in silver has HKS printed on it however, this could have been changed I dont know, what sort of bhp are these good for if they are nismo ones?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

500bhp or thereabouts, with supporting mods of course.

To have that part number stamped on them (a nissan number), means someone has changed the housing with an HKS one.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm also interested about this thread!

someone can tell me the part number / what i should see on an HKS T04R Turbo?


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> 500bhp or thereabouts, with supporting mods of course.
> 
> To have that part number stamped on them (a nissan number), means someone has changed the housing with an HKS one.


wow, cant believe it secound time i've been done!!!!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh I remember the first thread - you dont seem to have much luck buying turbos. Maybe try buying from guys on here instead.


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Yeh I remember the first thread - you dont seem to have much luck buying turbos. Maybe try buying from guys on here instead.


lol, had enough now just gonna buy new ones!!!!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Those Nismo jobbies you have arent bad at all - they're pretty close to 2530 equivalents anyway.


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Those Nismo jobbies you have arent bad at all - they're pretty close to 2530 equivalents anyway.


Yeah I know, just that I sat in mate's R34 running 2530's which inspired me to finally get a skyline and now that I have one am not having it any other way if u know what I mean lol

any chance u can tell me what these nismo turbos are worth, one needs a rebuild the other is fine as am gonna put up for sale on this forum now. Might have too take a loss but have no choice thanks for the help:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We can do the HKS 2530s, they are a the better upgrade rather than GTSS tbh


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Its hard to judge the price to sell them at as to rebuild the bad one it would cost around £800 and that is also what they would probably only sell for if they were both in good condition, so nobody would really want to spend much in the first place if you see what I mean as it works out better to buy a working pair in the first instance.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres a pair of N1 for I'll pm the details to u


----------

